# $80-$100 headphones



## Soylent Joe (Aug 7, 2011)

Hello all, I'd like to purchase a better set of cans today. They will be used for movie watching and video game playing, along with some music. I've been looking for a while and have narrowed it down to a handful of pairs, so here are my choices.


> Audio Technica ATH-AD700 -* $90* - Comfortable but not best for games & movies. Huge.
> Sony MDR-V6 - *$65* - Excellent sound but they fit tight. Probably the best value pair.
> Sony MDR-7506 - *$90* - Step up from the V6's, still really good.
> Sennheiser HD-280 - *$80* - Great sound but cheap build quality.
> Sennheiser HD-555 - *$100* - Basically the same deal as the 280's, maybe better sound quality.



I'm really leaning towards the V6's because of the value, but my head is kind of big and I'm afraid they'll be too tight. Any other suggestions are welcomed.


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 7, 2011)

Well.. if I have to choose these 5... I love my AD700's.. 

But, if you really want to look at what is under $100..

Grado-Prestige-Sr80i

Their a great all around choice for anything. Played with them on my last vacation and keep fighting myself not to buy them because of all I have now.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Aug 7, 2011)

Cold Storm said:


> Well.. if I have to choose these 5... I love my AD700's..
> 
> But, if you really want to look at what is under $100..
> 
> ...



Bah, I should have put those on the list. How comfortable are they? I kind of just dismissed them because I haven't read a single review stating that they feel good to wear for hours.


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 7, 2011)

Soylent Joe said:


> Bah, I should have put those on the list. How comfortable are they? I kind of just dismissed them because I haven't read a single review stating that they feel good to wear for hours.



I had no problem wearing them for the 6h it took to get to my destination. I've fallen asleep wearing them while on the trip. Their good for big heads..  

also.. Our headphone thread is great to search.. There's a search tool inside a search tool yo.

But, I do love my AD700's.. Just don't like to wear them so long..

Plus.. with the Grados I know a few people on TPU sport both the 60i and 80i's.


----------



## BumbleBee (Aug 7, 2011)

Shure SRH440 are my favorite budget pair.


----------



## Phxprovost (Aug 7, 2011)

I would go with the V6, if you don't like the way they feel send them back, amazon wont complain


----------



## n-ster (Aug 7, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> Shure SRH440 are my favorite budget pair.



I have these... They are more on the neutral side of sound, which I like (You can easily use EQ to flavor the sound to your liking). As for comfort, it isn't the best for me, as my ears are big, they touched the driver and it hurts like crazy, so I stuffed tissue paper in the earpads, which also improves soundstage a little. I have to wear the SRH440 a bit loose to be comfortable, which is fine as long as you don't move your head very fast.

My SRH440s are a year old now, and there are lots of signs of use. I bring them to a lot of places, they are far from breaking, but they aren't going to stay immaculate unless you take care of them.

I think it is probably worth it to pay a bit more and go for the SRH840 or 750DJ


----------



## Fourstaff (Aug 7, 2011)

ATH AD700 gets my vote, even though I really want a MDR-V6.


----------



## BumbleBee (Aug 7, 2011)

n-ster said:


> I have these... They are more on the neutral side of sound, which I like (You can easily use EQ to flavor the sound to your liking). As for comfort, it isn't the best for me, as my ears are big, they touched the driver and it hurts like crazy, so I stuffed tissue paper in the earpads, which also improves soundstage a little. I have to wear the SRH440 a bit loose to be comfortable, which is fine as long as you don't move your head very fast.
> 
> My SRH440s are a year old now, and there are lots of signs of use. I bring them to a lot of places, they are far from breaking, but they aren't going to stay immaculate unless you take care of them.
> 
> I think it is probably worth it to pay a bit more and go for the SRH840 or 750DJ



http://www.amazon.com/dp/B002Z9JWZS/?tag=tec06d-20


----------



## MT Alex (Aug 7, 2011)

I love my AD700s, they are super comfy, but are light on bass.  Since I prefer accuracy to thumping, they fit the bill well.  Also, since using these, I don't think I'd ever own another pair of closed cans, or ones with drivers less than 50mm.


----------



## n-ster (Aug 7, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B002Z9JWZS/?tag=tec06d-20



You can buy these brand new from others sometimes, as the SRH840 comes with an extra pair of earpads, the combo is apparently very good for the price (srh440 + 840 pads)


----------



## freaksavior (Aug 7, 2011)

I like my grados 225's so if the 80's sound anything like the 225's then get those. 

My 225's are not the most comfortable but I wear glasses, that might be why.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Aug 8, 2011)

Here we are again with suggestions all over the place. There are just too darn many good sets to choose from :/


----------



## freaksavior (Aug 8, 2011)

Soylent Joe said:


> Here we are again with suggestions all over the place. There are just too darn many good sets to choose from :/



Of course. 

I got my younger brother 
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B002DGTGNG/?tag=tec06d-20

He loves them, they are super comfortable and sound good if not great for the $50. They lack a warm tone to them like my Grados but still great nonetheless.

For example, the Rio sound track on my grados with no amp sounds amazing!! very warm, very lively and enough bass to be present but not overpowering. I've had some cheapers and some more expensive than these honestly to many to remember but these are my favorite by far.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Aug 8, 2011)

freaksavior said:


> Of course.
> 
> I got my younger brother
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B002DGTGNG/?tag=tec06d-20
> ...



How would you rate your Grados' prolonged-usage comfort on a scale 1-10?


----------



## freaksavior (Aug 8, 2011)

I've been wearing them for almost 3 hours and my ears are okay, they are starting to hurt a bit but on a 1-10, 
1 being cannot stand them at all 
10 being I could wear them ALL day.

Since there are 24 hours in a day, most of us are active for 16 hours, we work typically work 8 hours, I can wear them for about 3 1/2 hours before I have to give my ears a rest I would say a 7. I haven't washed the ear covers yet, which is a plan and I really hope they can get a bit softer


----------



## Soylent Joe (Aug 8, 2011)

I think I've decided on the MDR-V6's. They can fold up to be ultra-compact, are tried and true, and produce unflavored, accurate sound. I can flavor it as I see fit with equalization and whatnot. Plus they're the second cheapest pair that has been mentioned here.


----------



## n-ster (Aug 8, 2011)

Soylent Joe said:


> I think I've decided on the MDR-V6's. They can fold up to be ultra-compact, are tried and true, and produce unflavored, accurate sound. I can flavor it as I see fit with equalization and whatnot. Plus they're the second cheapest pair that has been mentioned here.



If you want unflavored sound, the SRH440's are VERY VERY good at it. I wouldn't recommend the SRH440 only if you have Elephantish ears like I do (stick out of your head alot etc) xD They to fine on big heads as well. The detachable cord is a very nice touch

I am saying this without knowing anything about the V6's though


----------



## BumbleBee (Aug 8, 2011)

you mean Ferengi ears.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Aug 8, 2011)

I bought the V6's. Once they arrive and I try them out a bit I'll post my thoughts in the headphone thread. Thanks guys.


----------



## Jetster (Aug 8, 2011)

I also bought the V6's and have had them for 2 months. They are very clear and comfy. I used to own a set of the V500's and they are just like them but the ear cups are slightly smaller

Really all you could ask for in head phones


----------



## Zen_ (Aug 8, 2011)

> Audio Technica ATH-AD700 - $90 - Comfortable but not best for games & movies. Huge.



Depends on what you are looking for in gaming. They are perfect for first person shooters where you want accurate reproduction. It's hard to describe soundstage, but there's good location projection and a crispness to effects you won't get with sealed cans. Also, the AD700's can be worn for very long periods of time without getting uncomfortable and the pads will never harden up.


----------



## camoxiong (Aug 8, 2011)

Why not the Monster Beats headphones?


----------



## Wile E (Aug 8, 2011)

camoxiong said:


> Why not the Monster Beats headphones?



Because they are overpriced for the sound quality you receive. All the cans listed here perform better, but at a much lower msrp. The $130 Solos sound like your typical $50 headphones.


----------



## puma99dk| (Aug 8, 2011)

i got a pair of Creative Aurvana Live! and i luv them, it was some different from my AudioFX i used before 0.0

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000ZJZ7OA/?tag=tec06d-20


----------



## n-ster (Aug 8, 2011)

camoxiong said:


> Why not the Monster Beats headphones?



A common misconception is that they are almost worth the price...

they definitively are not. Don't get me wrong, they look nice and are comfy, have a nice cord, and sound great to the ears that are used to ipod earbuds, but once you start comparing to the headphones listed in this thread, the sound quality is not as good as you'd originally would have thought.

A lot of the "sound quality" that most hear with these are a placebo effect caused by the price tag "a pair of headphones that expensive must sound awesome!"


----------



## Fourstaff (Aug 8, 2011)

Monster Beats are certainly good for Rap and whatever they call it, but no good for other uses.


----------



## chinesekiwi (Aug 8, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> Monster Beats are certainly good for Rap and whatever they call it, but no good for other uses.



Long time lurker on the main TechPowerUp website, first time poster here. Yay for me!
Anyway, it being associated with Dr. Dre has nothing to do with it being good for rap etc etc....

The Beats aren't inherently bad, but more than sound like $80 headphones costing $270.


----------



## Fourstaff (Aug 8, 2011)

chinesekiwi said:


> Long time lurker on the main TechPowerUp website, first time poster here. Yay for me!
> Anyway, it being associated with Dr. Dre has nothing to do with it being good for rap etc etc....
> 
> The Beats aren't inherently bad, but more than sound like $80 headphones costing $270.



Welcome to to TPU and enjoy wasting your time here :3

No, Beats are certainly a step up compared to iBuds, but for the price, as you said, they are absoultely garbage.


----------



## n-ster (Aug 8, 2011)

chinesekiwi said:


> Long time lurker on the main TechPowerUp website, first time poster here. Yay for me!
> Anyway, it being associated with Dr. Dre has nothing to do with it being good for rap etc etc....
> 
> The Beats aren't inherently bad, but more than sound like $80 headphones costing $270.



to me, my SRH440s were better in SQ than the beats, but far from the comfort or the good looks that the beats had, so they may sound like 70-80$ headphones in sound quality, but for everything else, I'd be happy to pay a 30-40$ price premium, so I'd value the higher end one as a 149.99$ max


----------



## freaksavior (Aug 8, 2011)

camoxiong said:


> Why not the Monster Beats headphones?





Wile E said:


> Because they are overpriced for the sound quality you receive. All the cans listed here perform better, but at a much lower msrp. The $130 Solos sound like your typical $50 headphones.



I did some extensive research on them. EVERY review I read said that they sounded great, for half the price they are retailed at. I had a friend check the Monster Studio High-Definition headphones which retail for $299. The price discounted was $140, probably closer to what they are worth. 

Even when adding an AMP, they don't sound that much better.


----------



## Thassodar (Aug 8, 2011)

Last week I got a pair of Creative Fata1ty MK II headphones and they sound pretty good, they're just not loud enough IMO. There are a bunch of people who will tell you not to get them, though, because they have something personal against Fata1ty (pro FPS player); I got them as a birthday gift but don't use them as much as I should because the front ports on my case don't work...

That's all besides the point, *I* think they sound great and they're between $60-$70.


----------



## Fourstaff (Aug 8, 2011)

Thassodar said:


> Last week I got a pair of Creative Fata1ty MK II headphones and they sound pretty good, they're just not loud enough IMO. There are a bunch of people who will tell you not to get them, though, because they have something personal against Fata1ty (pro FPS player); I got them as a birthday gift but don't use them as much as I should because the front ports on my case don't work...
> 
> That's all besides the point, *I* think they sound great and they're between $60-$70.



No offence, but the Creative MK II gets completely outclassed by the headphones in OP unless you are looking for a built in headphone, in which case you have a better alternative in Steelseries Siberia V2. It remains a viable product if the price is right though.


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Aug 8, 2011)

I bought these one: http://usa.ttesports.com/products/product.aspx?s=7

TT Esport Shock, very clear voice, Sound is very good, I really like them


----------



## AhokZYashA (Aug 9, 2011)

Well, I've tried all of those listed, I own the SR60i (which is basically an SR80i with less bass), 
My choice would be the AD700, it sounds spacious, detailed, tight bass, not overpowering, ok mids, very" comfortable, 
The only headphone that are more comfortable from the AD700 is the Beyerdynamic T1 and Sennheiser HD800, which are flagships.

If you like bass, and don't want to sacrifice mids and treble, save up and grab yourself a DT770/80, these cans have magnificent bass.

But if you really want to stick to your budget, get the AD700.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Aug 12, 2011)

Honestly I'm still trying to make my HD598s sound as good as the AD700. I already gave up hopes of it becoming as comfortable. For twice as much money I'm a bit underwhelmed. Only clear victory is in the bass. I don't even think they have as much detail.


----------



## AhokZYashA (Aug 13, 2011)

The 598 sounds best when its properly amped, 
I've tried pairing it with an Eddie Current Zana Deux amp, ($2200),
Its sounds so different from directly plugging into an ipod


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Aug 13, 2011)

The forte has an amp built in. If you need a 2 grand amp why use midrange cans?


----------

